# bruit au démarrage de mon iMAC G5



## gazole (20 Août 2005)

Bonjour,


Est-il possible de rendre mon mac muet au démarrage, car lorsque je l'allume le bruit est assez fort et désagréable?

J'ai cherché dans Préférences système sans succès.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## hunjord (20 Août 2005)

tu parles du gong?


----------



## gazole (20 Août 2005)

Je parle bien du dong.

Finalement j'ai trouvé sur macbidouille le logiciel StartupSound.prefPane - 1.0.3.

C'est ce que je voulais. Problème réglé.

Merci.


----------

